# ZiwiPeak feeding question



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I know some of you feed ZiwiPeak, even if not regularly, occasionally. I'm slightly confused by their feeding instructions. I know it's not dehydrated, but air dried, so that means no pre-mixing to rehydrate. 
So what is stumping me here is how much to feed? On their website it breaks it into measurements that are "scoops" (if I'm deciphering it correctly, each full scoop is 2 oz?). Do they include a "scoop" with the bag of food to use? Maybe as an example, we could use Lo, who weighs the most of my three at about 5.5lbs. How much would I feed her of this?

I finally talked my local mini pet mart into ordering this food specially for me  so I'm really hoping it works out. lol. Does anyone know if I could contact ZiwiPeak or such for a sample first before ordering a bag? I'll probably just order it and give it a try if not.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, it does come with a scoop in the bag. Your pups would probably get 1/2 scoop a day depending on their metabolism/activity level. A couple of my pups require a bit more than recommended. They do sell samples of the ZP - our local petstore actually gives them away free which is great! But if don't have anyone around that sells them or gives them away you're probably better off using your money +shipping & buying a 2.2lb bag.  

Oh & no you don't "need" to rehydrate it. You can feed as is. However, I personally do add about 2oz of water to the food at each meal time so they are getting some hydration to help process it correctly. It also helps slow the pups down since the serving sizes are so tiny & gives them a bit more of a satisfied feeling. I don't know if you've considered the wet ZP...but I almost prefer that. It's just more pricey if you were to feed it alone but I do add 1tbsp daily which the pups LOVE.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay, that definitely gives me more of an idea of how long a bag would last between the 3 of these pups. Also, thanks for the idea of wet ziwi! I really think that would help them feel more satisfied with such a small serving of the dry stuff.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, I can tell you feeding primarily dry ZP, one 11lb bag last 1 month. Buying the bigger bag definitely saves on $$ as well. You can find it on Amazon for $104 (which includes shipping). I can get the bigger bag special ordered for me locally but it would cost about $120 after tax & all. However, that store has the best price I've seen on the wet ($2.75 a can) so I always get it there. They also carry the smaller bags of ZP so I always have that option handy.

You're lucky you're getting someone to order it for you!! That's awesome!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Just wanted to be sure. You meant the 11lb bag lasts your 6 one month right? I'm guessing since my 3 are all mostly smaller than your puppies, the 11lb bag should last me a little over 2months. $114 seems kinda expensive for 2-3months of food for them...
Excuse me for asking, and you don't have to answer specifically (or at all), but is RAW feeding more expensive, less expensive, or about the same in your home as ZiwiPeak? I understand it would be hard for you to calculate since you also used THK, but roughly speaking. 
Thanks again!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not sure what yours weigh (other than the biggest at 5.5lbs) but three of my pups are between 4.5-5lbs, one is 6lbs, one is 7lbs & one is 8lbs (who requires the same amount as the 6 & 7lb pup). Feeding basically 1/2 scoop a day for each pup the 2.2lb bag lasted a week but that wasn't quite enough for the bigger three so I calculated a bit generously for the 11lb bag which is why I figure a large bag lasting a month...it *may* have lasted a bit longer but once we got our large bag I began to mix in 1/2 HK. IMO that price is worth the high quality food & really not too bad considering. And the raw, since I have to order online to get the variety I want, figures out to be the same price as feeding soley ZiwiPeak. This is why we're going back to raw.  But a lot of places have better butchers than we have locally & it could end up much cheaper. It all depends on where you live & what you have available.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Alrighty, well thanks for talking me through it.  I'm thinking at this point I may just hold out until I can feed raw full time, and keep supplementing their kibble as I have been. Hubby is all against a change until we can feed raw, I thought maybe if it turned out to be the same/cheaper than what we're doing now he might go for it.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

If I feed my dogs only Ziwi Peak, an 11 pound bag will last for a month and a half. I have four dogs. My bag with tax is about $110.00. I have a small chain pet store order it for me.
Honestly raw cost me a little more than feeding just Ziwi Peak, but I buy from Hare-Today and have to have it shipped to me in order to get a good variety of meats. The shipping is what throws me over the top, it cost me a lot of $$$! Hare-Todays prices are very reasonable. I live in California so shipping costs me more. I also buy from the grocery store. 
Raw can be cheaper if you have the resources and the time. It all depends on the individual.


----------

